# pkg autoremove assume yes



## swa (Aug 24, 2013)

This must be some kind of joke 

`# pkg help autoremove`
Output

```
-y  Assume yes when asked for confirmation before package autoremoval.

     -n  Dry-run mode.  The list of changes to packages is always printed, but
         no changes are actually made.
```


When I use zsh TAB completion options -y and -n describe the other way around.

`# pkg autoremove -`
Output

```
[root@plone:~] pkg autoremove -
-n          -- Assume yes when asked for confirmation
-y          -- Assume no (dry run) for confirmations
```


----------



## AASoft (Nov 24, 2013)

I stumbled across this today too. I believe the TAB completions are mixed up.


----------



## brd@ (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for pointing this out!

I made up a diff and sent a pull request: https://github.com/freebsd/pkg/pull/647


----------

